# Compulsory 6 months wait until next TX on NHS



## Sunnypal (Feb 25, 2009)

Hiya,

I've just had my first cycle of ICSI and AF arrived 8dp5dt. Am guttered!  I spoke to my clinic who said new government guidelines for NHS patients state we have to wait 6 months before our next initial consult!!  One of the ladies on my cycle buddy thread has also told me this!

Can't believe we have to wait 6 months!!  My clinic is really busy and we had to wait 5 months AFTER our initial consult to start tx, so that could mean 11 months till our next cycle!!  I think private patients can go straight away but NHS have to stick to these guidelines   . Have 2 more goes on NHS so want to save money if they don't work, can't afford to go private yet.

Does anyone else know anything about this or have any experience??

Thanks
xxSunnyxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

It so frustrating!! But unfortunatly 6 months seem to be the range for most NHS cycles. I know its annoying as I had to wait for ages to just start our one and only NHS go. 

Your very very lucky to get 3 free cycle, so maybe that counter balances the 6/11 month wait. 
Also if you are at a very bizy clinic then 6 months isnt bad... It will go quick, and also gives you body time to recover. Private paying patients pay a huge amount of money for there cycles, who maybe arnt intitle to NHS funding... So always get seen first.

I'm sorry that things didnt work out this time. Good luck with your next cycle.
Natalie xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Our clinic was 3/12 between cycles...I think 6 is a good length of time even though it doesn't feel it at the moment..gives your body and mind a chance to heal x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

You are lucky - I don't get ANY free goes as my DH has a DS that doesn't live with us.

I am excluded from NHS care because of the circumstances of the person I married.

It isn't fair.

You need about 3-4 months between cycles anyway for your body to recover. Use the time wisely to get fit and healthy and prepare your mind and soul.


----------



## Sunnypal (Feb 25, 2009)

I have been looking into egg sharing, my clinic can't even book me in for an initial appointment until November so have spoken to another clinic - they have given me an appointment in 2 weeks!!!  If we are cleared for egg sharing then we can fit a cycle in while we're waiting for the NHS one! Looking promosing!! x


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

Skybreeze said:


> Your very very lucky to get 3 free cycle, so maybe that counter balances the 6/11 month wait.


wss. i'd suck it up to be quite honest.  and without wanting to sound reeeeally patronising, but you're only 28, so it's not like time is running out or anything 

best of luck for next time 

(just check having the private go doesn't effect your NHS ones won't you...some PCTs stop your NHS goes if you have private treatment which i think is unbelievably unfair  )


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It may take a few months to be cleared for egg share as you have to undergo all the screening process and you have to be matched up with and co-ordinated cycle wise with a recipient.

I am sure they will tell you what is involved.


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

had failed ivf with icsi today rang hospital and told the 6 month wait, i know its guidelines, but nothing like kicking you when u r down.x


----------



## Sunnypal (Feb 25, 2009)

Well the new clinic got me booked in for egg share straight away (on my next cycle!). They did the full screening bloods on my initial appointment and had a receipient by the time I walked out!! Very impressed!!  I had my follow up with my initial clinic who are happy to keep my Nov cycle open incase the egg share cycle doesn't work.  Feeling so much more positive now, can't wait to start next round of TX!


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

Sunnypal said:


> Well the new clinic got me booked in for egg share straight away (on my next cycle!). They did the full screening bloods on my initial appointment and had a receipient by the time I walked out!! Very impressed!! I had my follow up with my initial clinic who are happy to keep my Nov cycle open incase the egg share cycle doesn't work. Feeling so much more positive now, can't wait to start next round of TX!


you did check it doesn't effect your NHS goes though?

it would be such a shame to lose them...although hopefully of course, you won't need them


----------



## Sunnypal (Feb 25, 2009)

Sunnypal said:


> I had my follow up with my initial clinic who are happy to keep my Nov cycle open incase the egg share cycle doesn't work.


Yes I checked, my original consultant says the egg share TX at the 2nd clinic will not affect my NHS TX and will not delay it. They still have me pencilled in for an NHS TX in Nov/Dec and I just have to cancel it if the egg share cycle works. Fingers crossed I won't need it!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hopeful Hazel said:


> You are lucky - I don't get ANY free goes as my DH has a DS that doesn't live with us.
> 
> I am excluded from NHS care because of the circumstances of the person I married.
> 
> ...


Sunnypal I am so pleased that you ar getting started on egg sharing.

I am also not entitled to NHS care as I am single, but as I have had 8 cycles privately I was allowed to cycle after a BFN on the next cycle- to be honest it was not a good idea physically or mentally but it wasn't an issue having egg collection 6 weeks later again.

I have a friend and she had a cycle in Dec and another in April on the NHS I think some are to do wtih the comissioned/funding from the PCT, if the clinic have done all the commissioned cycle then they cannot do more that financial year.

L x


----------

